# what do you think?



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi to everyone. Those are our piranhas, almost at the beggining...



















And now,the colour of fishes has been changed...what do you think about that?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They sort of look like this I guess.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Possibly I guess-
You need to look and see if acouple of them are staying to eachother or an area of the tank together-
Is one being a real SOB about other fish getting around them?
Are they fanning an area of substrate?

They can turn color for many of reasons....Have you changed the tank up-Spooked them really good...

I dont know-I'm just tossing some things out there is all...


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

They are not spooked,they didnt change tank. They have darker colour a week or two, it is not temporary couple hours. And they dont go at the bottom of tank they are all together at the middle. Ok,those days i will move them in a bigger tank, and we will see...

,.


----------

